# Do You Really Need an Anti-Virus Program When Using Windows 10?



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2021)

Okay, I am running Windows 10.  I am also using an anti-virus program but have been wondering if I really need it.  Windows 10 already has built in virus protection, doesn't it?  If I don't need the additional anti-virus program I am thinking of uninstalling it but have seen warnings that that could pose problems to my computer's system.  I don't know if it's true or not.  

My questions then are do I need the additional program?  If I don't is it okay to uninstall it or "remove" it from my desktop computer?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2021)

IMO, Windows Defender is as good as, or better, than any of the other anti-virus programs...Norton's, Avast, etc....and it's free.  I've used it since I upgraded to W10, 3+ years ago, and have had No problems.  I keep Auto Update turned on and get updates nearly every day...which is better than when I was using Norton's.  It's sometimes a nuisance when it requires a "restart", but I just do that when I'm watching TV, or something else for an hour or two.  Frankly, I see no need to pay for an anti-virus, when Defender seems to do just fine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2021)

@Don M. Is Windows Defender the anti-virus built into Windows 10?


----------



## Don M. (Jan 20, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> @Don M. Is Windows Defender the anti-virus built into Windows 10?



Yup, Defender is part of the package.  Click on the "settings" icon at the bottom of your screen, and go to "update and security" and you should find it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 20, 2021)

Don M. said:


> Yup, Defender is part of the package.  Click on the "settings" icon at the bottom of your screen, and go to "update and security" and you should find it.


Thanks, I will.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Jan 21, 2021)

I fully second what Don said .


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 21, 2021)

After many years using various computers, I'm convinced anti-virus programs are a scam and not worth the price of admission.
Think about it.  They only protect your computer from known viruses in the database.
If a new virus comes along and you don't have it in your anti-virus program, then it can infect your computer.  What good is finding out after it has already been installed?
In all the years I have only had two virus problems and the anti virus program I had didn't pick them up. One of them was on a diskette I picked up at the golf course computer. It erased the operating system.  No problem.  Just reinstall from scratch.
It's like locking the barn door after the horse has been stolen.
I'm still running Windows XP and I don't have any anti-virus programs installed.
When I removed the anti-virus programs, the computer speeded up considerably.
Now that's only one man's opinion.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

Camper6 said:


> After many years using various computers, I'm convinced anti-virus programs are a scam and not worth the price of admission.
> Think about it.  They only protect your computer from known viruses in the database.
> If a new virus comes along and you don't have it in your anti-virus program, then it can infect your computer.  What good is finding out after it has already been installed?
> In all the years I have only had two virus problems and the anti virus program I had didn't pick them up. One of them was on a diskette I picked up at the golf course computer. It erased the operating system.  No problem.  Just reinstall from scratch.
> ...


I'm using a free antivirus program but I'm thinking of uninstalling it because I think it is slowing down my computer.  It gives warnings about uninstalling it though so that's why I was asking about uninstalling it too


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2021)

I've got fiber optic internet service....100MB...so I never notice any difference in performance when Defender is doing an update.....the only way I can tell that its doing an update, or anti-virus scan,  is the blinking light on the tower.  I suppose that if the download/upload speed on your service is only in the single digits, these updates might be noticeable....but there are options on W10 to schedule this activity when you are not planning on using the computer.  
Insofar as using an obsolete OS, or not running an anti-virus, that is a "do at your own risk" option.  Sooner or later, your system Will be compromised.


----------



## Lakeland living (Jan 21, 2021)

Many moons ago I would use whatever Windows had for free, also a free anti virus...two walls.
Then I got smart and moved over to linux, a bit of a learning curve but getting better....
  I fully agree that whatever security that is paid for is not worth the price, whatever it is....


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 21, 2021)

Spring (2020) my 15YO g-daughter called me about an old laptop I had given her mother.  She was using a school supplied Chromebook and wanted to know if I could install a Linux sys much to my surprise.  She came over a couple days later with laptop & cord in hand.  She said she had no clue how to get it running.  I sat her down with a USB flash drive ready to install that distro.

3 hours later she was up running everything she needed and had with that distro.  She got comfortable with it and took it home.  At Xmas I asked if she was still using it.  Yes, she was very excited told me all she has learned thanked me saying several of her friends were interested.  The Chromebook has been returned without a backwards glance.  Kids are fast learners since growing up with tech.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 21, 2021)

@Ruthanne,    I think you'd be O.K. to un-install your 3rd party anti-virus program, Microsoft *finally* stepped up to the plate and provided protection for their hopelessly vulnerable operating system.

Linux for my computers, no worries about virus infection since 2004.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

Nathan said:


> @Ruthanne,    I think you'd be O.K. to un-install your 3rd party anti-virus program, Microsoft *finally* stepped up to the plate and provided protection for their hopelessly vulnerable operating system.
> 
> Linux for my computers, no worries about virus infection since 2004.


Thank you Nathan.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 21, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm using a free antivirus program but I'm thinking of uninstalling it because I think it is slowing down my computer.  It gives warnings about uninstalling it though so that's why I was asking about uninstalling it too


They probably get paid for all the advertising that crosses your desk so that's why they warn you about uninstalling, because that revenue is gone.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

I uninstalled the Comodo anti-virus program.  It was a bit of a PITA-it would not stop uninstalling itself so I had to use CTRL ALT DEL.  Then the computer told me the program was preventing me from logging out and asked if I wanted to anyways.  I said yes and it logged me off.  I then updated Defender and made sure all the Windows security was on and it was.  I noticed right away that everything is faster including clicking on things on SF.  I just hope I don't have any future problems from uninstalling that program.  I also checked to make sure Comodo had uninstalled and it had.

Thank you all for your advice and experiences.


----------



## Don M. (Jan 21, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I just hope I don't have any future problems from uninstalling that program.  I also checked to make sure Comodo had uninstalled and it had.
> 
> Quite often uninstalling a program....especially a 3rd party anti-virus or malware program can leave some "traces" behind on your hard drive that can serve as a "portal" for future "intervention" from the program you deleted.  To be completely sure you got rid of all their "junk", its a good idea to run a full system scan, and do a disk cleanup and defrag on your Hard drive afterwards.


To do a Full Scan, click on Settings icon, go to update/security, then click on "Virus and threat protection", then click on "scan options", and click on "full scan".  Do this when you don't need your system for an hour or so, as it fully takes over your system.  Also, make sure your "firewall" is turned on.     

After you do a full scan, right click on the small windows icon on the bottom of your screen, and click on "disc management".   Right click on "master (C)" on the lower half of that window, then click on "properties".  There, using the "General" and "Tools" options, you can do a disc cleanup, and optimization(defrag).  

If you do all that, you can be pretty sure that all the Trash has been removed, and your system is tuned up.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 21, 2021)

Don M. said:


> To do a Full Scan, click on Settings icon, go to update/security, then click on "Virus and threat protection", then click on "scan options", and click on "full scan".  Do this when you don't need your system for an hour or so, as it fully takes over your system.  Also, make sure your "firewall" is turned on.
> 
> After you do a full scan, right click on the small windows icon on the bottom of your screen, and click on "disc management".   Right click on "master (C)" on the lower half of that window, then click on "properties".  There, using the "General" and "Tools" options, you can do a disc cleanup, and optimization(defrag).
> 
> If you do all that, you can be pretty sure that all the Trash has been removed, and your system is tuned up.


Thanks Don.


----------



## Happy Joe (Jan 23, 2021)

IMO relying on packaged, windows, antivirus and firewall software is the minimum you should do; they consistently get rated no better than average at stopping bad guys/things.
I still have Windows defender but it is not active.

I normally have at least 2 variations of antivirus (you sometimes have to work at finding 2 free ones that are rated good to excellent and play well together.  (currently I am using Avast (free) antivirus, Comodo (free) internet security (antivirus + firewall) and spyware blaster (free)- for the little things)... and update them frequently.

I got the last virus while accessing one of the articles from the Daily Mail... any site can be compromised/hacked to deliver malware to your machine.
I had to give up reading some Australian camping and off road magazines because they kept tripping my antivirus software.

I keep a free version of Malwarebytes on the desk top (inactive) so that I can use something different if I suspect a virus has gotten through..

Enjoy!


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 23, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm using a free antivirus program but I'm thinking of uninstalling it because I think it is slowing down my computer.  It gives warnings about uninstalling it though so that's why I was asking about uninstalling it too



What are you running, Ruthanne?


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 23, 2021)

Butterfly said:


> What are you running, Ruthanne?


I've solved the problem you can see if you read the entire thread but thank you!!


----------

